# Swollen eye in fledgling



## Quinny (Sep 28, 2013)

Hey guys,

We have a little Lutino (presumed boy from cheek coloring) who woke up with a swollen eye. We have flushed with a saline solution less than 10 minutes ago.
Happy to take him to the vet but just wondering what people think. 

He is quite chatty, flying to us from his cage, eating normally and normal poops. 

He can still partially open it, he is just sensitive to light right now.


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

I think I would take him to the vet. He may have injured it accidently or have an infection.


----------



## Quinny (Sep 28, 2013)

He gave her a shot of ABs and they did nothing, went back and he gave us:
Metacam
Different ABs
Tricin ointment

This is what it looked like 2 days ago.
Bubby bird is eating well, flying well, preening and everything. Very chirpy and joins in with the other cage mates.










It goes up and down, this was at the down.
The care taker of her right now won't take her to the vet for a check up, but I will even if she doesn't want it to happen.
Something is going on and if she looses the eye/vision fine, she will adjust.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

That looks like a very serious infection, and this bird needs to be seen by a vet (a different vet if possible) ASAP. At this point I wouldn't even be worried about this bird losing her eye, I'd be concerned that the infection could be turning systemic and she could lose her life.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

enigma731 said:


> That looks like a very serious infection, and this bird needs to be seen by a vet (a different vet if possible) ASAP. At this point I wouldn't even be worried about this bird losing her eye, I'd be concerned that the infection could be turning systemic and she could lose her life.


I agree with this, that is very serious and an infection that close to the brain can be fatal... It also must be extremely painful..

To be honest from the looks of that pic I am not sure it would even be possible to save that eye... It looks that bad to me.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

At this point, I'm not sure there's much an eye left there to save. Whatever happened, it has only gotten worse and needs immediate attention and most likely surgery.


----------



## Quinny (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks guys, I'm on to it.
How much could eye surgery could be? Australian?


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Quinny said:


> Thanks guys, I'm on to it.
> How much could eye surgery could be? Australian?


Sorry I have no idea, I know here in the states prices can range a great deal between vets, Maybe when you see the vet he can give you some options... let us know what he says.


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

Huge price variations between vets in Australia, also I don't know exactly what they'd need to do so I can't tell you how much it'd be. But yes! Very very very serious issue, and needs immediate vet treatment.


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

Yes, please go to a vet ASAP...


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Ouch  I hope this baby makes it  eye infections this serious are very dangerous to a bird's health and life. I really hope you can get him to a good vet.


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

Let us know how it goes......


----------

